# What do you feed to your Mbunas?



## acquario (Feb 7, 2007)

I have been reading all reviews in regards to Food brands and I would like to know what is everybody feeding to their mbunas and for how long you have been using the product? Flakes or pallets?
Thank you


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

P. saulosi and M. johnjoansonae get fed the following...

Every day, they get Omega One Super Veggie Flakes and Tetra Color flakes.
Every other day, they get either a slice of cucumber, zuchini, or romaine lettuce. 
Every three days, they get 2 algae pellets, and 2 bottom feeder pellets (mostly for the plecos, but the saulosis get their fair share).
Every week, they get a good sized portion of duckweed.
Every 2 weeks, they get a bunch of Anacharis
Every Month, they get either some frozen bloodworms, or live blackworms, just a few.

That's what I feed mine. I never realized how much variation they get until I type it all out...lol


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

New Life Spectrum.

Pellets.

Four years.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

they eat duckweed??? Wow this is great cause I Can't get rid of the stuff. After almost completely covers my tank surface I discard it, but one or two leaves turn into 3253235 again.


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

Mine love duckweed. They eat it like they eat their flakes.


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

dainichi

nls

omega veggie flake


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

NLS Pellets

Been using them for about 2.5 years


----------

